# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Vochtproblemen

## Aloisiara

Hoi Ik heb al enkele jaren de ziekte van hatchimoto een autoimuumziekte van de schildklier.Momenteel weeg ik 105 kg heb 2 jaar geleden onder begeleiding en vermageringskuur in groep met dietiste een psycholoog en fitness gevolgd ik was ruim 17 kilo kwijt;Ben met de fitness gestopt vanwege een lumbago in de rug.nu Ik woog toen 93,5 kilo was toen begonnen met 110 kilo.Momenteel doe ik niet zoveel aan sporten buiten fietsen en wandelen;
Ik voel mij helemaal opgeblazen.om mijn stofwisseling te bevorderen zou ik elke dag moeten 2 uur fitnessen ik ben daar geen voorstander meer van mits mijn rugproblemen zijn er nog mensen met deze ziekte en wat doen jullie er aan om dat opgeblazen gevoel kwijtteraken, ik eet minder zout,maar bij mij is het eerder een vochtprobleem.

groetjes

----------


## Sefi

Er zijn ook voedingssupplementen die vochtafdrijvend werken. Misschien is dat een idee? En dan bedoel ik niet die vermageringspillen waar je heel veel van gaat plassen, maar echte supplementen op basis van kruiden.

----------


## Aloisiara

Gebruik al paardebloemworteltabletjes.En heb er nog andere op plantaardige basis die vocht afdrijven geprobeerd.Weinig resultaat.Het vocht stapelt zich vooral in de benen en armen op.ik weet niet of het met de ziekte te maken heeft maar heb dat toch al paar jaren.Heb ergens iets gelezen van myxoedeem.
bedankt voor je tip

----------


## Agnes574

cranberry tabletten helpen zeer goed ivm vochtafdrijving!

----------


## sietske763

groene thee is ook bekend voor vochtafdrijving

----------


## dotito

Yep heel veel groene thee drinken maar wel de losse helpt heel goed!!!Moet je heel veel van gaan plassen.

----------


## Aloisiara

Bedankt voor jullie reacties.groene thee drink ik regelmatig,en van cranberiecapsulles las ik dat het goed was voor een blaasontsteking;

----------


## sietske763

klopt, cranberry zorgt voor een bepaalde stof in de blaas om blaasontsteking te voorkomen, je hoort er veel goeds over......bij mij hielp het niet, ondanks hoge dosering.

----------


## Sefi

Ik raak altijd goed vocht kwijt als ik soep of bouillon eet met een flinke hoeveelheid selderij erin.

----------

